

Would You Let RFID Set You Up? - cybra
http://therfidiva.com/2011/03/31/would-you-let-rfid-set-you-up/

======
phlux
This is not a new idea -- I have talked about this idea with friends for
years. Having worked at Savi, Lockheed's RFID division - we had all sorts of
ideas for how to use RFID.

